# Knife attack video from Brazil



## Charlemagne (Jun 26, 2017)

Just saw this today.  There are a number of things worth note.  First of all, how close the attacker is before the attack happens and the speed at which the thrust is delivered.  Second, notice the attacker looking around to see if anyone was watching, followed closely by "grooming behavior" where the attacker is rubbing his face.  

Nasty stuff.  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1337874449595835


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 26, 2017)

The way they were standing around him made me feel uneasy.  That and a few things the guy in the shirt did that I'm used to seeing in "the hood."  He did the "look away", "the face grooming", and the positioning of the 3 guys would have made me feel really uneasy.   The positioning of the guys would have made me feel uneasy.  I'll have to check some of my videos to see how I stand around a group of people.    The look away is common in the streets because people do it right before they do something bad as if they are scoping the area to make sure that no cops are around.   The "look aways" will appear to be an out of place look in a conversation setup like in the video.  The face grooming is popular along with biting or tucking the lower lip.  The other one is the lean.

I wish there was some audio.  It would be interesting to hear the tone of the conversation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2017)

The thousand yard stare, averting the face, facial wipe, avoiding eye contact, the look around, boxers stance and the hand disappearing all are threat indicators.  Some we do as a species unconsciously and some with thought.  What would scare me initially would most notably the positioning of the three individuals.  That should make anyone nervous as they have boxed you in unless of course they are your good friends or acquaintances which may have been the case here. 

Here is a video from one of our members here Tgace on threat indicators:

Threat Indicators


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 27, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That should make anyone nervous as they have boxed you in unless of course they are your good friends or acquaintances which may have been the case here.


I would think that would make it easier to spot.  If they are you good friends then you have a pattern of "normal behavior" that you can compare with.  I would think it would be easier to spot when friends "start acting funny."  Because that behavior would be different from what they have done in the past.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2017)

Some times that is true particularly for the observant like you or I.  However, some times your ;part of a group and then your not and in the world of violent criminals that can go south real fast.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 27, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Some times that is true particularly for the observant like you or I.  However, some times your ;part of a group and then your not and in the world of violent criminals that can go south real fast.


That's very true.  I used to know a kid that was 12 who used to always talked about how he was going to help his "boyz" get out of the hood. One week he was saying nice things about his "friends" the next week his "friend" told him to meet at the playground.  When he got there his friend executed him (shot to the head).


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 27, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Just saw this today.  There are a number of things worth note.  First of all, how close the attacker is before the attack happens and the speed at which the thrust is delivered.  Second, notice the attacker looking around to see if anyone was watching, followed closely by "grooming behavior" where the attacker is rubbing his face.
> 
> Nasty stuff.
> 
> ...



I don't think he is looking to see if anyone is watching.....its a weird thing people do subconsciously when we don't want someone to see what we are doing...we look away

Touching the face is often times a nervous tick or natural........But rubbing the nose or pinching the nose is a great indicator of the "Pinnochio Effect".  When you lie or are being untrustworthy the temperature in your nose changes and causes the sensation that you have  something in your nose.  So often times people lying or about to do something sneaky will "check" or rub their nose.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 27, 2017)

There's a lot of violent stabbing and murder videos on you tube.  What's up with that?  It's like liveleak threw up on youtube.


----------

